# Rihanna's lipstick at the Chanel show....please give me dupes!



## BadBadGirl (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## urbanD0LL (Oct 6, 2009)

i do not know , sorry but omg she's so hot and fly and fabolous !!


----------



## GlitterGeet (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a lip color that looks pretty much like this. It's Chanel Metal Garnet. It looks just like what she has on her lips!


----------



## rosasola1 (Oct 7, 2009)

ooh ooh!!! HIPSTER!! from the D/w collection that just came out.... just like it!


----------



## rosasola1 (Oct 7, 2009)

P.S she has lipstick on her teeth.


----------



## lauraglou (Oct 7, 2009)

I'd love eyebrows like that *sigh*


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 7, 2009)

It does look like Hipster, I love her necklace btw


----------



## ShockBunnie (Oct 7, 2009)

Reminds me of a FOTD I saw yesterday... Kat Von D - Homegirl
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/t...lassic-151039/


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShockBunnie* 

 
_Reminds me of a FOTD I saw yesterday... Kat Von D - Homegirl
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/t...lassic-151039/_

 
I was thinking the same thing...I have been stalking Sephora for weeks waiting on this to come back in stock

I like Hipster but it is a Frost and looks more Frosty than this on me...It also kind of reminds me of Darkside Lipstick by MAC


----------



## User67 (Oct 8, 2009)

My God she always looks so fabulous. I always wonder what foundation shade she uses, maybe an NC42-NC45. Sorry no suggestions on her lips.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I love her style also.That necklace costs over $3,000. Lucky her.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 10, 2009)

wow can she look any better!?!?! i loveeeeeee that shade!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 10, 2009)

if i could spend a day with her stylist! *sigh*


----------



## User67 (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_if i could spend a day with her stylist! *sigh*_

 
I know right!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2009)

Pic gone from above

This is what was posted


----------



## revinn (Oct 13, 2009)

She looks gorgeous; the makeup, the outfit.. But that HAIR! It looks like she someone gave her a swirlie in the toilet!

Er, anyway..For the lips, maybe Hang Up, with a slightly more frosty lipglass over it?


----------



## devin (Oct 13, 2009)

It looks like it could be similar to MAC Dare you. She can pull of any lip color and look just fabulous!


----------



## LoveVictoria (Oct 23, 2009)

MAC Brave Red?


----------



## Meisje (Oct 24, 2009)

A less expensive dupe is Revlon's Blackberry. I have it and it looks JUST like that on me. Attached is a pic --- the Blackberry looks much lighter than it really is because I was in bright sunlight.


----------

